# Bank County Archery Club Shoot



## stickandstrang (Jun 25, 2012)

Just checking to make sure your shoot is still on for this saturday June 30th, surprised I haven't seen it posted  here yet. I hope you have a good crowd, we are looking forward to it.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 25, 2012)

please try and get the targets out of the direct sun.  it would be deeply appreciated


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 25, 2012)

Its on my calender. Its about the only game in town fer me so I hope so ?


----------



## KODIAK 69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes, by all means there will be a shoot this weekend at Banks co.  And yes it will be HOT. So Geez, I will have a good umbrella for you. Everyone come shoot early before the heat. See you Saturday


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 25, 2012)

I 2nd the vote for shade too !!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 26, 2012)

bump it for timmy


----------



## t8ter (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it needs to be in the sun with the heater on so y'all know how we feel in that Illinois heat.lol


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 27, 2012)

Ain't crazy about being in the hot sun but its been a while since I smoked those targets. 
I own em one, big time !


----------



## KillZone (Jun 28, 2012)

May show up!!!!


----------



## KODIAK 69 (Jun 28, 2012)

ATTENTION SHOOTERS.... BANKS COUNTY SIGN IN HOURS WILL BE 7am-1pm--- DUE TO THE SEVERE HEAT CONDITIONS. COME AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE. WE WILL HAVE LOTS OF COLD WATER.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't think thats gonna help much. Were still gonna be shooting during the hottest part of the day. 
Just give us as much shade as possible when ya set up. 
I'm on the south side in Henry co. Thats about the time I usually get there ?  
I'll be a lot hotter if I'm late and get turned away.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 28, 2012)

the kp and me will there at 8...it's going to be worse than the last time...and we all know what happened to the geez then..when it was only 96, lol!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 28, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> the kp and me will there at 8...it's going to be worse than the last time...and we all know what happened to the geez then..when it was only 96, lol!!




What happened to the Geez ? 
I'll be doing a asphalt shingle job Fri.  Remember how hot the street is to bare feet ?    Don't you want to help me ?


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 29, 2012)

it's 102 on my backporch thermometer, which is in the shade  the kp's and i have revised our arrival time..make it 7:30...bowanna, they are gonna be calling the emt's for you and your crew.  on a roof, there's no escape, and those black shingles radiate more heat...you gonna die


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 29, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> it's 102 on my backporch thermometer, which is in the shade  the kp's and i have revised our arrival time..make it 7:30...bowanna, they are gonna be calling the emt's for you and your crew.  on a roof, there's no escape, and those black shingles radiate more heat...you gonna die



Didn't get there until noon. (Bowanna time) Johnny and I did the job in the hottest part of the day. Burnt my ace too. 
Thats OK though. I'm sitting in the shade now with enough gas money for the Banks shoot.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 29, 2012)

If theres a chance I'm gonna be late, should I stay home ?


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 29, 2012)

that v8 is gonna burn some gogo juice coming from ellenwood, lol!!  at least you're still alve after the roofing job.  that 106 tomorrow shouls feel like air conditioning, lol.  i know the ac in that ole truck doesn't work..maybe you could get one of those little fans that mount on the dash to move some of the hot air around on your way over, lol


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 29, 2012)

bowanna said:


> If theres a chance I'm gonna be late, should I stay home ?




Talk to me ?


----------



## stickandstrang (Jun 29, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Talk to me ?



Try to make it by about 12:30 if you can Lee, my buddy has got something he has got to get done in the morning so we gonna get there a bit late ourselves, him and me both shoot Obsessions and would love for you to join us. I can always use some schoolin' from a pro....., 

Maybe Kodiak 69 will see your question sometime tonight and work somethin out to wait on ya if your runnin late.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 29, 2012)

stickandstrang said:


> Try to make it by about 12:30 if you can Lee, my buddy has got something he has got to get done in the morning so we gonna get there a bit late ourselves, him and me both shoot Obsessions and would love for you to join us. I can always use some schoolin' from a pro.....,
> 
> Maybe Kodiak 69 will see your question sometime tonight and work somethin out to wait on ya if your runnin late.



 Butch may make it too. (3darcher)


----------



## stickandstrang (Jun 29, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Butch may make it too. (3darcher)



Sounds good, my buddy Matt I'll be shootin with owns Currahee Outdoors (an Obsession dealer), I'm Terry, I'll be the bald dude with his store name on my shirt. Hope you make it in time to go tear up some foam with us.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 30, 2012)

Change of plans guys, sorry. I don't think I can make it before cut off time. Gonna sit thisun out.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 30, 2012)

*Green*

You scared..


----------



## KODIAK 69 (Jun 30, 2012)

Come on while it's still cool. There is already 50 + signed in. Looks like k-45 is gonna be good today.  Hope everyone is out of bed and on the way. See you when you get here. Geez is already tearin it up!


----------



## KillZone (Jun 30, 2012)

Great shoot guys, enjoyed it! Shot with a good group of guys!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 30, 2012)

well, it's 4 pm, and hypothetically there are still archers out there in the tenderbox.  i shot with my kp buddies, and we were on the course at 7:45, and it still got pretty hot on the plateau, i call it!!  there were a lot of folks coming around on the other side.  i shot like a mullet...too many right shots on the uphill, and 2 low shots for f words, lol!!  that javy in the hole looked like 23, and he was 30..looooooow.  here are a few pic's


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 30, 2012)

I know it was as hot as I've ever been at a shoot. Last year at the Classic in LA was about the same. Shot with the Squirrel, PapaJoe, Ricky, and Danny. I shot pretty good today, after a pointer from Big John. Started slow, first target.....love that dark tunnel shot, except I couldn't see it!!! lol Finally got tuned in, and halfway through, I turned and bent over to pick up my chair, felt a twinge in my right side, mid to bottom of my rib cage. Two targets later, I could hardly move without it catching my breath...whatever I pulled is now knotted up like an old plow line, hurts like the devil, a Loritab didn't even touch it...managed to make it through, shot 15 down.....last 5 was  on 19, could hardly hold my bow back. I hope this goes away before next weekend....

Great setup Banks!!!!


----------



## stickandstrang (Jun 30, 2012)

Great setup and many thanks to the Banks county folk for puttin on a good shoot, I know the guys were miserably hot collecting the targets at the end of the day. I know I was miserable and I shot that way...LOL..and I'm supposed to be accustom to being out in the heat since I usually work in it. I would have hated to not wait on my friend I shoot with since he had something he needed to do early today but I wish I had been one of the first there this morning. At 12:30 when we finally started our round IT WAS MURDER!


----------



## Dingo26 (Jul 1, 2012)

*David*

As always it was fun to shoot with you, Mr Joe, Rickey, Mark, hope the hitch in the get along goes away soon, that did crimp your style just a bit, what style you got left..


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 1, 2012)

hang in there, davis..lol!!


----------



## KODIAK 69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting some pics geez. Glad to see you made it through in that heat. Make sure to show up early next month if it's crazy hot. I think it will be an early registration on July again. Glad everyone liked the set up.  The boys worked hard on it.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 5, 2012)

we were outta there by 11 and in the shade with a nice breeze by 10:30, so we just got a little bit of the heat....not really bad at all.  kp may have figured out why i've been shooting right on the uphills for a month.   check out this pic of the poor man's hamskea 3rd axis leveler.  some small c-clamps, some hot glue and some level bubbles, lol.  works well


----------

